# Boite de réception unique ?



## Deleted member 1120647 (7 Février 2016)

Salut,

avant de passer sur iPhone, j'étais sur Blackberry. Le truc qui me manque, c'est la boite de réception unique où je recevais mes mails, sms, notifications FB et MP.

Question : il y a une appli pour ça ?

Merci pour vos réponses, a+


----------



## Larme (7 Février 2016)

Non. En tout cas, pas pour les SMS qui ne seront accessibles que sur l'application _Messages.app_.
Concernant le reste, peut-être, mais il va falloir aussi définir "MP" que je suppose être Message Privé (d'où exactement ?)


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (7 Février 2016)

Merci pour la réponse ! MP renvoie aux Messages Privés de Facebook.

Est-ce qu'on peut passer par les options de notifications ?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (21 Août 2016)

Salut,

je relance le sujet : existe-t-il une application genre Hub de blackberry pour centraliser les SMS, les e-mails, les messages privés de Facebook ?

Merci, a+


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2016)

VincentT a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> avant de passer sur iPhone, j'étais sur Blackberry. Le truc qui me manque, c'est la boite de réception unique où je recevais mes mails, sms, notifications FB et MP.
> 
> ...



Vous avez qu'un numéro de téléphone? ? pas de double sim 
Donc aucun soucis pour vos sms !! pour les mails  , je ne vois pas le problème , ? mail est capable de le faire  !!

Une explication ?


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (21 Août 2016)

Tout marche très bien ! En fait je cherche une boîte de réception unique pour SMS / mails / MP de Facebook.

Cela existe-t-il sous forme d'appli ?


----------



## roquebrune (24 Août 2016)

le centre de notifications ?


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (24 Août 2016)

Oui c'est pas mal mais je cherche plutôt une boîte aux lettres unique que je peux consulter après les notifications.


----------



## roquebrune (24 Août 2016)

Une boite qui regroupe tous les messages je ne vois que le centre de notifications je ne connais rien d'autre 
On peut y mettre mails Skype Facebook WhatsApp .... et tout avoir a un endroit


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (3 Septembre 2016)

Merci du rappel, c'est en effet utile !


----------

